# TRQ front brake/rotor upgrade? Thoughts?



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

In my experience drilled and slotted rotors work well but eat up brake pads.


----------



## _GABO_ (Mar 7, 2021)

I had no issues with my 1A Auto drilled/slotted rotors in nearly 70,000mi on my Malibu Maxx.

I would check with the instructions or manufacturer on how to orient them, because in my installation the drilled holes went the mentally "wrong" direction according to the manufacturer (Front \\\ Back, instead of Front /// Back). First time I took it to a shop for service afterwards the tech complained at me that whoever put them on was an idiot until I pointed out it was me. 😂


----------

